# Titanic + Ned on Discovery US



## Ned Bouhalassa

Hey friends,

For those of you in the US, a docudrama I composed the score to is premiering on Discovery US. It's called, What Sank Titanic?, and it's airing at 8 pm and 11 pm. The score is haunting, and follows the dramatic stories of a few passengers. Lots of synthesizers, big percs, Cinebrass, LASS Sordino, dancing elephants*, etc.

http://curiosity.discovery.com/topic/ma ... pisode.htm



* I use them for kick drum action o=? o=?

PS: some of you may remember that I did the soundtrack to another Titanic docudrama a few years back, but that one was called Who Sank the Titanic? :shock: :lol: . The next one will probably be called something else entirely, like, I Know What You Sank Last Summer.


----------



## Frederick Russ

congrats Ned, looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## SvK

Ned awesome!

Best,
SvK


----------



## schatzus

Excellent Ned! DVR is all set.


----------



## IFM

Awesome! I hope I have power as that's prime hurricane time here in CT.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Oh yeah, take extra care, Chris!


----------



## PMortise

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

Congrats Ned! I'll be watching... o[])


----------



## synthetic

Cool, congratulations. 

I've always wondered why the Titanic sank. No one spoil it for me.


----------



## noiseboyuk

I'll look out for it on the Discovery Channel in the UK - should appear at some point, right?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Next year for the rest of the world, the 100th anniversary of the sinking.


----------



## Dave Connor

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

That's right 1912. Titanic is a favorite subject of the US so you will get a lot of viewers - including me of course.


----------



## Dave Connor

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

double post


----------



## Mike Greene

synthetic @ Fri Aug 26 said:


> I've always wondered why the Titanic sank. No one spoil it for me.


My money's on aliens!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

Here's the link for the trailer (not my music, natch) which gives you an idea of the style of the film:

http://curiosity.discovery.com/question ... nic-videos


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

Way to go Canadian boy!


----------



## Dave Connor

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

Hey, I thought there would be a flood of comments here about Ned's brilliant score. A very deftly handled score with lots of variety and right choices at every turn. Unobtrusive and upfront at the same time. He avoided all the pitfalls of synthesized elements and really made the case for that approach with a highly musical score that both served and added to the film enormously. His orchestral sections were nailed as well and used to heighten the drama while contrasting the synth/rhythm driven sections. Very gifted fellow obviously.

One of the best scores I've heard from anyone in any medium of late.


----------



## Rob

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

congratulations, Ned! Too bad I can't see/hear your work, next year for sure!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*



Dave Connor @ Mon Aug 29 said:


> Hey, I thought there would be a flood of comments here about Ned's brilliant score. A very deftly handled score with lots of variety and right choices at every turn. Unobtrusive and upfront at the same time. He avoided all the pitfalls of synthesized elements and really made the case for that approach with a highly musical score that both served and added to the film enormously. His orchestral sections were nailed as well and used to heighten the drama while contrasting the synth/rhythm driven sections. Very gifted fellow obviously.
> 
> One of the best scores I've heard from anyone in any medium of late.



That's quite an endorsement right there!

You go Ned! _-)


----------



## IFM

Well no power for almost two days now so I'm on limited generator power. I hope they repeat this or I can YouTube it! Maybe it will be on On Demand.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

Dave,

I am speechless. Thanks!!
:oops: :oops: :oops:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement! Believe it or not, I think about you guys sometimes when I write: "Would this pass the gauntlet at VI?" :lol: 

I know the film is due to play again soon on Discovery US and Science. As for the Internet... my lips are sealed. 0oD 

I'll put up a few cues very soon *, but it's not the same as the final mix: I gave them stems, and in a number of cases, only part of the complete mix was used.

* Actually, I already did, a while back: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 47#3570647


----------



## Dave Connor

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

Well I think you can tell Ned that my little review is totally honest. It was very refreshing to hear something so well done. I can't imagine that gem won't get the attention of people in the industry. No doubt the production team you worked with were extremely pleased with your work. Great job, I look forward to hearing whatever you come up with along the way.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

What time and channel is it on DirecTV Los Angeles?

I wanted to set my DVR but couldn't find it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

Ha, NB: It's playing right now!!! 8) 8) 8) (12 am or 0:00 Aug 30)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

It's also playing Sunday, Sep. 4th @ 9 am. Great for the kiddies.

Not. >8o

Also Thur. Sep 08 @ 8 pm, on the Science Channel.

zzzZZZzzzz

'night. o/~


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Okay, I found it.

If you search for "Curiosity" it comes up.

Looking forward to listening to it.


----------



## chimuelo

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

Excellent news, I am looking forward to hearing it on the 8th.
I rarely listen to stuff here as I get all Orchestraled out, I am assuming lots of synth work coming from you...


----------



## EastWest Lurker

I missed it but I will set the Tivo this time. Congrats Ned. After reading what Dave wrote I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

I'm divided on the US version, as it's cut up from the master (which 
has no ad breaks, and is therefore complete), but the master doesn't have Bill Paxton as the narrator. Would you believe there are 5 different versions?!

It was the first time I worked with a super pro from London, music supervisor Richard Todman. His input was invaluable.

PS: We should review each others' TV/Film work more often. I'll try.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

Ha! It's on iTunes... 75 and climbing! :lol: 

http://www.apple.com/itunes/charts/tv-shows/curiosity/what-sank-titanic/ (http://www.apple.com/itunes/charts/tv-s ... k-titanic/)


----------



## schatzus

*Re: Titanic + Ned this Sunday on Discovery US*

Hey Ned,
Finished viewing last night and I gotta tell you.. Really well done. The music really drives where it needs to and underscores where appropriate.

The version I watched had Bill Paxton's narration which could have been used less in favor of...more score! :D 

Not only was the quality of the score outstanding, but the quantity. There was score perhaps through 95%+. How much music in total did you write for this?

Anyway, outstanding work!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Thanks for the compliments, Curt!

I composed roughly 62 min of music. Another 20 min was put together from my stems by the music editor/supervisor, Richard Todman.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Some video excerpts are up now (I don't know if it's only for US-based users)

http://curiosity.discovery.com/question ... nic-videos


----------



## germancomponist

Great and congreats, Ned!


----------



## PMortise

I finally got a chance to park in front of the tv, and press "play" on the dvr selection of MY choice. o[]) 

First time through, I like to just _watch_ the show. You know? Just enjoy it and let it do it's thing. Not hard to do in this case at all. But halfway through I couldn't help but remember that - this is Ned B., the synth wizard dude, right? It feels very organic regarless of what kinds of sounds. They sound like they're in the right place at the right time. I'm seeing early 1900's, steam engine, petticoats and handlebar moustaches. Yet all these sounds, whether I can recognize their source or not, sound right.

Great choices Ned. Great job. o-[][]-o


----------



## Dave Connor

That's the thing about this score. No matter what you focus on of the numerous elements that go into score from sounds, to mix, to writing to picture, to choices of musical textures and execution thereof (to name just a few) everything is top drawer.

I wasn't listening critically at all either. It's a favorite subject of mine. A wonderful score though will always get my attention because an aspect of the film tapestry is exceptional in some way. Just like story, editing, direction, acting or whatever will get my attention.


----------



## Christian Marcussen

Great show, great score. Good work. 

How long did it take to do? (sorry if I missed it, only saw how much you did, not how long it took).


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Thanks for the great compliments, gang!

@ Christian, it was about 11 weeks, with a little thing getting in the way for about 4 of those (another tv film and shingles... !)


----------



## IFM

I finally got to see/hear it. Great job as it fit perfectly!


----------

